# Sorry about the dogs???



## Unclebuck99 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm going to stir the pot a little.....    Why do people write "sorry about the dogs" when people post they lost a good one to a hog?

In my eyes the whole situation could of been avoided.  That is the risk you take when you go hoggin with dogs.  When I go to Vegas and if I lose money no one says " Man sorry about the $$$ you lost, thats a shame".  You know why???  Cause it could of been avoided.  

Sometimes you're the bug and sometimes you're the windshield.  I look at it like the hog is Wyatt Earp and the old saying "you might get me in a rush but I am taking a few of you with me".    

I am not against hunting with dogs but I do not feel sorry for the owner for losing his pups when that is what he trained them to be or do.

That is just a little peek inside my head.  I got a ton of more stuff to regulate on, but you guys can't handle it all at once.


----------



## buddylee (Aug 27, 2009)

If you don't hunt with dogs, you couldn't possibly understand. 
I do feel sorry for dogs lost due to their idiot owners putting them in harms way without proper training and gear such as the recent post about a "huge dog killer".Most dogs that are lost are lost due to sorry owners not doing their part in one way or another.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 27, 2009)

I feel bad for folks who lose there dogs no matter if they Hog hunt rabbit hunt or coon hunt you can lose a dog anytime you turn them out and there many ways something can happen i just cant see how you blame it on the hog dog owners ,what if they fall in a well or hit by a car there just as dead ......


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 27, 2009)

this might get GOOD before it is deleated by a MOD.-- I feel for anyones "pet" / "hunting dog" that is lost -- my 15 and 17 year old beagles were my deer/ rabbit dogs and it HURT when they died


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 27, 2009)

I believe it is because a dog is a living creature and money is not, people know the dangers but do not want to lose a dog hunting. Driving is hazard, so You drive a car and get in a wreck and get killed, why do people tell your family they are sorry for the loss at your funeral. Some animals become like family members.


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Aug 27, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> I believe it is because a dog is a living creature and money is not, people know the dangers but do not want to lose a dog hunting. Driving is hazard, so You drive a car and get in a wreck and get killed, why do people tell your family they are sorry for the loss at your funeral. Some animals become like family members.



But I do not make my famliy go a run down a hog and corner it?  What does one expect a 200lbs plus animal with spears growing out of its mouth to do when it is fighting for its life??   IF you love the dogs soooo much why put them in the situation?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2009)

I feel bad for any dog that gets harmed in any way, shape or form.  Having said that...I keep my dog close by my side or in the house.


----------



## Ebo Walker (Aug 27, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> I'm going to stir the pot a little.....    Why do people write "sorry about the dogs" when people post they lost a good one to a hog?
> 
> In my eyes the whole situation could of been avoided.  That is the risk you take when you go hoggin with dogs.  When I go to Vegas and if I lose money no one says " Man sorry about the $$$ you lost, thats a shame".  You know why???  Cause it could of been avoided.
> 
> ...



Do you feel the same way when someone expresses sorrow for a loved one killed in a car wreck ?? 

After all...*"The whole situation could have been avoided"*


----------



## BuckBoy (Aug 27, 2009)

Same way as "steppin out" on your old lady. If you do it long enough you are going to get caught. I feel no remorse for you but I feel for your kids/wife. Same way with hog hunting. Hate the dogs are dead but feel nothing for the owner.


----------



## Ebo Walker (Aug 27, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> But I do not make my famliy go a run down a hog and corner it?



In don't make the dogs do it.  It is painfully obvious you have never hunted with dogs.

PETA has a website. Go be with your kind.


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ebo Walker said:


> In don't make the dogs do it.  It is painfully obvious you have never hunted with dogs.
> 
> PETA has a website. Go be with your kind.



I have rabbit hunted with Beagles, quail hunted with bird dogs (Brits and Pointers).  Guess what...  every dog makes it back breathing.  I know it sounds crazy right....

Here is a link...  www.glad.org.  go be with your kind.


I realize that this is a hog hunting section of the forum and dogs are part of the culture. I am not bashing the methods you guys use to kill the pain in the .... pigs.  After reading a dozen post about dead or injured dogs, I just dont feel sorry for any owner that puts his pups in that situation.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 27, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> I'm going to stir the pot a little.....    Why do people write "sorry about the dogs" when people post they lost a good one to a hog?
> 
> In my eyes the whole situation could of been avoided.  That is the risk you take when you go hoggin with dogs.  When I go to Vegas and if I lose money no one says " Man sorry about the $$$ you lost, thats a shame".  You know why???  Cause it could of been avoided.
> 
> ...




Hog hunting is rough; you cant deny that. Our dogs are a big part of our lives and are family.  When we lose one, it hurts even though we know each time there is the risk. Even though we choose to take our dogs out and know there is a chance of losing them, it doesn't make a loss any easier.   They have a purpose and that purpose is to bay and catch wild boar. If a dog gets hurt we take care of it with love and caring attention. If its beyond our care we take it to the vet and spend hard earned money to get them back to health. As a hog hunter, I love catching hogs and my dogs love it too. When we mention "lost a good dog", we aren't asking for sorrow, just simply stating a fact.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 27, 2009)

why even bring it up buddy do people really care what you think


----------



## Ebo Walker (Aug 27, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> I have rabbit hunted with Beagles, quail hunted with bird dogs (Brits and Pointers).  Guess what...  every dog makes it back breathing.  I know it sounds crazy right....
> 
> Here is a link...  www.glad.org.  go be with your kind.
> 
> ...



I see you get squeamish at the 50 pound dogs making a 200lb boar hog squeal. Yet you don't mention anything about those bird dogs retrieving a half alive 8oz. quail and chewing on it while they bring it back to you.



I suggest you find the beagle and bird dog forum and go stick with your kind.


----------



## brad2727 (Aug 27, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> why even bring it up buddy do people really care what you think



diddo! These dogs love to catch hogs, its dangerous and they get hurt...so does the hunter...some also love to do it but sometime get cut and hurt or worse..but they choose to do it... football players get broken bones and paralyzed or overheat and sometimes die...but they still do it because they love it..and like the dogs it still hurts to lose them also but just because its dangerous doesnt make it wrong....some people do extreme or dangerous things for enjoyment! sitting on the couch sewing just doesnt cut it for some people...i can guarantee these old boys like a few around here i know love there dogs more than your average house pet...mostly building better memories than them because the dog and the hunter are both doing something they truly passion for!me and  my cousins put each other in dangerous situations sometimes because we enjoy what we do!with that said i still care about them...sure wish dogs could talk sometimes..... these dogs would surely tell some you guys to grow a set and lets go huntin!


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Aug 27, 2009)

hawg dawg said:


> Hog hunting is rough; you cant deny that. Our dogs are a big part of our lives and are family.  When we lose one, it hurts even though we know each time there is the risk. Even though we choose to take our dogs out and know there is a chance of losing them, it doesn't make a loss any easier.   They have a purpose and that purpose is to bay and catch wild boar. If a dog gets hurt we take care of it with love and caring attention. If its beyond our care we take it to the vet and spend hard earned money to get them back to health. As a hog hunter, I love catching hogs and my dogs love it too. When we mention "lost a good dog", we aren't asking for sorrow, just simply stating a fact.



Well written


----------



## simpleman30 (Aug 27, 2009)

i've hunted deer, rabbit, and hog with dogs.  i've lost rabbit dogs that get hit by cars, and others running a deer that never return.  i've lost deer dogs that got hit by cars, others run so far they never return, and seen friends lose deer dogs to wounds incurred by boar hogs.  it's part of the sport.  a dog is an animal close to our hearts, regardless of the game it is "supposed" to run.  and despite what it's supposed to run, sometimes, you lose them in one way or another.  that's just part of the sport.  as much as they mean to us, you still have to remember that they are just an animal; a tool used to support the sport you love.


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 27, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> I have rabbit hunted with Beagles, quail hunted with bird dogs (Brits and Pointers).  Guess what...  every dog makes it back breathing.  I know it sounds crazy right....
> 
> Here is a link...  www.glad.org.  go be with your kind.
> 
> ...



i have been on or heard about quial and rabbit hunts where dogs have been shot by accident, coons drowning dogs. accidents happen how many people on here have dogs verus the number of dogs that get killed? 

the dogs live for it, they love it or they find new homes where they can be a pet not a working dog.


----------



## Dpsmith (Aug 27, 2009)

hawg dawg said:


> Hog hunting is rough; you cant deny that. Our dogs are a big part of our lives and are family.  When we lose one, it hurts even though we know each time there is the risk. Even though we choose to take our dogs out and know there is a chance of losing them, it doesn't make a loss any easier.   They have a purpose and that purpose is to bay and catch wild boar. If a dog gets hurt we take care of it with love and caring attention. If its beyond our care we take it to the vet and spend hard earned money to get them back to health. As a hog hunter, I love catching hogs and my dogs love it too. When we mention "lost a good dog", we aren't asking for sorrow, just simply stating a fact.



that too!!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey man, if you have ever been in the woods at night after catching a big boar with a pack of dogs you have trained from pups, who would protect your life and could give a flip about their own, you would understand. You would understand that these dogs live for that moment when the dog box opens and its game on, they love it just as much, maybe even more than we do. If you had your own hog dogs you would understand


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 27, 2009)

hawg dawg said:


> Hog hunting is rough; you cant deny that. Our dogs are a big part of our lives and are family.  When we lose one, it hurts even though we know each time there is the risk. Even though we choose to take our dogs out and know there is a chance of losing them, it doesn't make a loss any easier.   They have a purpose and that purpose is to bay and catch wild boar. If a dog gets hurt we take care of it with love and caring attention. If its beyond our care we take it to the vet and spend hard earned money to get them back to health. As a hog hunter, I love catching hogs and my dogs love it too. When we mention "lost a good dog", we aren't asking for sorrow, just simply stating a fact.



Exactly


----------



## jessew (Aug 28, 2009)

Amen hawg dawg well said.and redmond1858 well said also. My dogs are like my family allso ..


----------



## ch035 (Aug 28, 2009)

it is just like any other sport, there is an inherent risk and you play at your own risk. My dogs are smart, they do what they want to do, if they didnt want to fight an animal 5 times there size they wouldnt do it. If any athlete gets injured it is a shame. I agree with the other guy about having the right equiptment. The dog, like any other athlete, should wear some gear. If you care about your investment in a dog why wouldnt you buy it a cut vest and collar and have a tracking system? That to me is like buying your kid a bike and tell him to race without a helmet. Dumb.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 28, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> I'm going to stir the pot a little.....    Why do people write "sorry about the dogs" when people post they lost a good one to a hog?
> 
> In my eyes the whole situation could of been avoided.  That is the risk you take when you go hoggin with dogs.  When I go to Vegas and if I lose money no one says " Man sorry about the $$$ you lost, thats a shame".  You know why???  Cause it could of been avoided.
> 
> ...



By this logic, you should not feel bad if someone you knows dies in a car crash(driving is far more dangerous than any kind of hunting for dogs and people). I am not comparing dogs to people,but the same logic applies. Does it not? 
 Really kind of disrespectful to hog doggers, they love their dogs.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 28, 2009)

satchmo said:


> By this logic, you should not feel bad if someone you knows dies in a car crash(driving is far more dangerous than any kind of hunting for dogs and people). I am not comparing dogs to people,but the same logic applies. Does it not?
> Really kind of disrespectful to hog doggers, they love their dogs.



Maybe for the hunters, but I believe the chances of the dogs getting hurt/maimed/killed are a whole lot greater than when driving/riding.   Maybe you can show me some statistics that prove otherwise.  I doubt it, though.  No, the same logic does not apply.  Motorists have a reasonable belief, based on miles driven per accident, that they will return home unhurt.  I don't think hog doggers can have that same expectation.

I think Unca-buck's point is that, apparently, hog-doggers consider the dogs an expendable commodity.  Accidents happen with bird dawgs and rabbit hounds, but I don't think bird hunters and rabbit hunders consider the dogs expendable.   I know I don't.

I don't doubt that hog doggers love their dogs.  I think they realize that dead/maimed dogs are just part of their sport.


----------



## gnarlyone (Aug 28, 2009)

*B 4 Real...*

Anybody that feels any dog they have is "expendable" should not be allowed to hunt...I am willing at any given time to take whatever action is required to make sure any dog i feed can depend on me to do my part. If a hog hunter is feeding a dog...he is a very important part of his life....To even ask a question like that constitutes that you do not have a clue and wouldn't comprehend any answer given...It's like the one "It's a southern thing...you probably wouldn't understand"....The "sorry" comes from other hunters that know that there isn't any time that you ever go into the woods "expecting "a bad thing to happen... and when it comes..we are sorry that it did happen..it comes with the sport from time to time but you never intentionally do that to a dog...that is why we spend thousands of dollars on our dogs...because we care...we feel pain when we suffer a setback....chances are ..YOU will never feel the respect we feel toward our dogs for the gameness they possess in doing what they do......I feel sorry for all my fellow doggers that loose a good dog...and also for people that would be a cull if they were a hog dog.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 28, 2009)

ch035 said:


> If you care about your investment in a dog why wouldnt you buy it a cut vest and collar and have a tracking system?



Good question. Dogs are going to get in there and get up front and personal with that hog. Why would a hunter not equip them to be better able to withstand that abuse? Kid with a helmet. Football player with pads. Same difference.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 28, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> Why do people write "sorry about the dogs" when people post they lost a good one to a hog?



To answer the original question. I would write "sorry about your dog" because I realize that they have an emotional investment in the animal. And, because it is the polite and courteous thing to do.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 28, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> Anybody that feels any dog they have is "expendable" should not be allowed to hunt...



Hey, I'm not the one who goes out every year with the expectation that at least some of my dogs stand a good chance of being maimed or killed.  Last I checked,  your buddies are the ones who do that, then brag about it and post pictures of the "cutters" and injured dogs.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=399705

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=399890

That's just two threads in the last two days to prove my point.   

You might not want to admit it, but getting the dogs hurt is just part of the macho image that goes along with the whole hog-dogging deal.  I know some hog doggers, and I've seen and heard them bragging about their dogs and showing off the scars from close encounters with a piggy.

I don't really have a problem with it.  I think it is a legitimate part of traditional Southern Outdoor Culture, just as my setters and quail are.  I would even argue for your side, and have done so on several occasions.   

Just don't denigrate someone for calling a spade a spade.


----------



## tgw925 (Aug 28, 2009)

hawg dawg said:


> Hog hunting is rough; you cant deny that. Our dogs are a big part of our lives and are family.  When we lose one, it hurts even though we know each time there is the risk. Even though we choose to take our dogs out and know there is a chance of losing them, it doesn't make a loss any easier.   They have a purpose and that purpose is to bay and catch wild boar. If a dog gets hurt we take care of it with love and caring attention. If its beyond our care we take it to the vet and spend hard earned money to get them back to health. As a hog hunter, I love catching hogs and my dogs love it too. When we mention "lost a good dog", we aren't asking for sorrow, just simply stating a fact.



Good post Scott.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 28, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who goes out every year with the expectation that at least some of my dogs stand a good chance of being maimed or killed.  Last I checked,  your buddies are the ones who do that, then brag about it and post pictures of the "cutters" and injured dogs.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=399705
> 
> ...



I was in no way bragging about the dog getting cut up. Thats the only thing i hate about hog hunting, but it is going to happen. As far as posting pics of the dogs that are slaughtered, i dont do that, i just dont see the point in posting a pic of a dog with its guts hanging out.not my thing. The hog and its " cutters " on the other hand, i have no problem with, i mean this is a hog hunting forum, and thats why its here, for us HOG HUNTERS to show each other what we have caught recently


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 28, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Good question. Dogs are going to get in there and get up front and personal with that hog. Why would a hunter not equip them to be better able to withstand that abuse? Kid with a helmet. Football player with pads. Same difference.


I have seen more dogs fall over while wearing cut collars and vests from over heating  Then I have from getting cut. I use two collars one with my name and phone # and a tracking collar.


----------



## gnarlyone (Aug 28, 2009)

*R.l.*

Catching a hog that is actually "WILD" is alot more sporting than "SHOOTING" a tame bird.


----------



## wildlifecory (Aug 28, 2009)

a cut vest is far more dangerous to a dog this time of year than a hog-JMHO


----------



## wildlifecory (Aug 28, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> I have rabbit hunted with Beagles, quail hunted with bird dogs (Brits and Pointers).  Guess what...  every dog makes it back breathing.  I know it sounds crazy right....



To be perfectly honest, I have lost more coondogs to traffic than hog dogs to hogs.  I have lost 4 hog dogs in my life while hunting and 2 of them were lost to gators not hogs.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 28, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> Catching a hog that is actually "WILD" is alot more sporting than "SHOOTING" a tame bird.



I didn't know we were discussing what was more sporting. Changing the subject is always an effective tactic, isn't it?

 I admit, there isn't much sport in shooting pen-raised birds.  That is one reason I am usually content to let youngsters do most of the shooting while I handle the dogs.   I still love to get on a wild covey, and have done plenty of it in my time.

There are plenty who would argue that there isn't much sport in letting a half-dozen dogs pull down a hog for you to run in and stick after he is exhausted and hurt.  I am not one of them, but I really don't think you want to go there.   Tell me how sporting the hog-dog "rodeos" where the hogs are confined in a pen is.


----------



## hevishot (Aug 28, 2009)

does this really say "35 acre pin"....but atleast you get to kill the hog any way you want to..
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=399905


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 28, 2009)

Every bay i have ever been to rather it be hog or bear the dogs wasnt suppose to fight the animal just keep him herded in one spot by baying it the dogs that would catch would be throwed out asap if thats what your calling a hog dog rodeo just thought i would throw this in to keep any wrong ideas on bayings out BY THE WAY TAZ GOOD LOOKING DOGS


----------



## j870sm (Aug 28, 2009)

I have or have had Golden Retrievers, Labs, Brits, Pointers and Setters at one time or another.  For the duck dogs I always put them in a vest if hunting in deep water.  For the bird dogs, i put boots on them and every one of them has been de-snaked, hunt a lot of quail out west.  I also carry medicine and syringes with me in the event one of the dogs get snake bit.  It is my responsibility to do as much as I can to protect my dogs from harm.  These are pets that love to work for me.  I feel if I was hogging with dogs I should have them in cut vests but what I do or what I believe is what I do and what I believe. Everyone has their own ideas about this.  I want to be careful with my dogs because you never know when someone is going to report you and accuse you of animal cruelty.  This very thing happened to a buddy of mine in Houston.  It was expensive and he had to hire an attorney.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 28, 2009)

Unclebuck99 said:


> But I do not make my famliy go a run down a hog and corner it?  What does one expect a 200lbs plus animal with spears growing out of its mouth to do when it is fighting for its life??   IF you love the dogs soooo much why put them in the situation?



So you are with  HSUS?


----------



## hevishot (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## hevishot (Aug 28, 2009)

so this baby seal walks into a club....


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 28, 2009)

hevishot said:


> so this baby seal walks into a club....


----------



## redlevel (Aug 28, 2009)

hevishot said:


> so this baby seal walks into a club....



--


----------



## Ebo Walker (Aug 28, 2009)

Redlevel, ''I have stood up for you in the past and stood alongside you at other times but this time you are just plain wrong.

What you fail to see is the anti's dont see any difference in a hogdog chasing hog or your setters point quail.

When they get hog hunting with dogs banned, your bird dogs are just one step closer to being banned.

Yo had better learn to set aside your differences and biased opinion and stand with us as HUNTERS AND DOGMEN instead of trying to belittle and demean us.

Your in the wrong on this one bud. Swallow your pride and admit it and get back in the huddle.Right now all you are doing is calling plays for the "opposing team".


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 29, 2009)

This is GREAT FUN!! Nice 

BTW-Nice looking dogs to TazD......

I have to put in here(JMHO of course) that I have heard some say the dogs LOVE IT..........Maybe even more than the Human does....... I wonder about that.   Maybe they HATE it, BUT, if they dont do it, they'll get disciplined.

What I am SURE of is that any Dog LOVES to make his/her owner happy!  They want to make their owner so happy, they would be willing to give their own life without hesitation.  But are they doing it because they love to catch or bay hogs, or because they were taught to do it and it makes daddy happy?


----------



## redlevel (Aug 29, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> This is GREAT FUN!! Nice
> 
> BTW-Nice looking dogs to TazD......
> 
> ...




There is no doubt that the dogs love it.   If they didn't, there is no way they would do what they do.  It is what they are bred for, just like my setters are bred to hunt quail.  Just as TazD said, you don't teach a dog to hunt.  Many bird dog people ruin good dogs trying to do just that.   I teach mine "here," "woah," and "load," and that's about it.  They are born with the hunt in them, or at least we hope they are.


----------



## brad2727 (Aug 29, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> Catching a hog that is actually "WILD" is alot more sporting than "SHOOTING" a tame bird.



 yes! well said!


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 29, 2009)

I cleaned up some posts.  Stay on topic, and off each other.


----------



## outlaw72 (Aug 29, 2009)

to solve this  why don't gon have a hogdog forum for us and a non dog forum for those who don't understand why a good hog dog is worth remembering among the ones who enjoy it!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Aug 29, 2009)

*??*

Would you have the same opinion about a soldier who lost his life protecting your freedom...oh well it could have been avoided, he died doing what he was trained to do..?? I know apples and oranges people and dogs but same logic in your words right



Unclebuck99 said:


> I'm going to stir the pot a little.....    Why do people write "sorry about the dogs" when people post they lost a good one to a hog?
> 
> In my eyes the whole situation could of been avoided.  That is the risk you take when you go hoggin with dogs.  When I go to Vegas and if I lose money no one says " Man sorry about the $$$ you lost, thats a shame".  You know why???  Cause it could of been avoided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 29, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> This is GREAT FUN!! Nice
> 
> BTW-Nice looking dogs to TazD......
> 
> ...


I have had 2 dogs bay hogs,and I have never attempted to train them to do it.They just did it on their own,and were obsessed with it in the heat of the moment.One of these dogs was a 12# rat terrier(squirrel dog),the other was a daschound/mini pincher mix lap dog.

The rat terrier had a different bark that day while we were squirrel hunting.When I got over there to her she was snatching on the ear of a 15# grey piglet..lol...They were almost the same size,and it was funny to watch the shoving match,she was extremely excited while pulling him around while he squealed.Well I got her to let him loose....8 months later..she came across the track of another hog,and took off...I thought it was a squirrel she had picked up on..I soon heard the bark,and it wasn't quite like usual..I went over there,and a 100# black sow busted out the bush at me and my terrier..So close that when I fired my 16ga single shot off the hip I broke it's leg with a load of low brass #6's!!She ran the hog down,and bayed it next to the creek.She dodged it when it tried to charge her,and I ran up to them,and finished the sow...NEVER trained that dog to do it,but she was all in it!

I had a pack of five..10-13 pound lap dogs here at the house...Never trained them to kill anything,and they went out to my sisters goat pen,and killed all of her goats.I have seen dogs kill chickens,and I am sure that no one taught them to kill chickens before.

Thing is these are non sporting dogs (except the squirrel dog),and they are drawn to it with no training..Can you imagine what a dog that loves to do it,and is trained is capable of?Bay dogs are bred to run a hog down,and corner him..bay him up..Catch dogs are bred for holding while the owner dispatches/ties up the hog.The dogs are not forced to do it.

They act just like coyotes or anything that gets in a pack.They feed off of each other,and they get in a frenzy.They get death struck (if you will) when they are attacking or baying an animal.They usually don't know when to back off..Not because they are being forced to do it,but because it is what they love to do..What they enjoy doing!!It is exciting to them.

On the other hand I have seen dogs who wanted no part in hunting.You couldn't drag them to a track..they would run circles and play..weren't interested in the animal,or any part of it.And some that will run for the hills when they come across a hog...lol

It is sad to lose a dog that you have raised from a pup,but the thing is hog dogs are in a dangerous business.Owners know that when they breed them,and raise them.That's why they learn how to sew one up.Alot of the time they will be ok,but I honestly feel like a catch dog should wear a vest.Maybe not so much the bay dogs because they are running alot(could over heat them),and generally they keep their distance unless it is a smaller hog.Can't say I would feel sorry for an owner who doesn't use a cut vest on his catch dog,but do feel sorry for the dog in that case.Most doggers I know do provide cut vests for their dogs,and all of them know how to sew.

BTW...Anyone know anything about Bear,and cougar hunting with dogs?


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 29, 2009)

i love to run bear and can get you hooked up with a guy in colorado for a bear or couger hunt if you want


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't speak for the hog-doggers, but from what I've read on here, and know from talking to folks, the dogs are part of the family and most would feed and water the dog before they feed and water themselves.  Much like a rabbit hunter would his beagles, or a coon hunter would his hounds.

I'm not going to say all, but those that I know, love and take care of their animals the best they can and love them as if they were of their own blood.  That's why when a dog is lost, I say "sorry about the dog" because I know that not only did the guy lose a partner in the woods, but also a family member, and a friend.


----------



## hevishot (Aug 30, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I can't speak for the hog-doggers, but from what I've read on here, and know from talking to folks, the dogs are part of the family and most would feed and water the dog before they feed and water themselves.  Much like a rabbit hunter would his beagles, or a coon hunter would his hounds.
> 
> I'm not going to say all, but those that I know, love and take care of their animals the best they can and love them as if they were of their own blood.  That's why when a dog is lost, I say "sorry about the dog" because I know that not only did the guy lose a partner in the woods, but also a family member, and a friend.



you must know some different hog doggers than I do...I know very few who don't keep their dogs chained to a tree all their lives and are too cheap to use a Vet. I'm sure that there are a few that take good care of them though.  Nothing I hate more than a dog living with a chain around its neck and tied to a tree or the axel of a singlewide.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Aug 30, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> Anybody that feels any dog they have is "expendable" should not be allowed to hunt...I am willing at any given time to take whatever action is required to make sure any dog i feed can depend on me to do my part. If a hog hunter is feeding a dog...he is a very important part of his life....To even ask a question like that constitutes that you do not have a clue and wouldn't comprehend any answer given...It's like the one "It's a southern thing...you probably wouldn't understand"....The "sorry" comes from other hunters that know that there isn't any time that you ever go into the woods "expecting "a bad thing to happen... and when it comes..we are sorry that it did happen..it comes with the sport from time to time but you never intentionally do that to a dog...that is why we spend thousands of dollars on our dogs...because we care...we feel pain when we suffer a setback....chances are ..YOU will never feel the respect we feel toward our dogs for the gameness they possess in doing what they do......I feel sorry for all my fellow doggers that loose a good dog...and also for people that would be a cull if they were a hog dog.





hawg dawg said:


> Hog hunting is rough; you cant deny that. Our dogs are a big part of our lives and are family.  When we lose one, it hurts even though we know each time there is the risk. Even though we choose to take our dogs out and know there is a chance of losing them, it doesn't make a loss any easier.   They have a purpose and that purpose is to bay and catch wild boar. If a dog gets hurt we take care of it with love and caring attention. If its beyond our care we take it to the vet and spend hard earned money to get them back to health. As a hog hunter, I love catching hogs and my dogs love it too. When we mention "lost a good dog", we aren't asking for sorrow, just simply stating a fact.



These post pretty much sum it up. I've never fielded a hog dog, but have hunted dogs all my life. I understand.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Aug 30, 2009)

hevishot said:


> you must know some different hog doggers than I do...I know very few who don't keep their dogs chained to a tree all their lives and are too cheap to use a Vet. I'm sure that there are a few that take good care of them though.  Nothing I hate more than a dog living with a chain around its neck and tied to a tree or the axel of a singlewide.



Again here we go stirring the pot..nothing wrong with be able to take care of your own dogs without having to take to the vet for every thing that could happen to the dog. Vaccinations, minor illness, and stitching and stapling cuts. What is wrong with being self-sufficient and taking care of your dogs?

When I first started out I had a dog get cut badly..buds did a good job stitching him up but still took him to  vet...1400 dollars later I got him back and they did no better job then what we had done...other than about 400 worth of over priced pain medication and fluids...nothing I couldnt do as a combat life saver wsith years of experience..if the Army trust me with a person then whats wrong with doctoring a dog?  He is still on the yard 6 years later and if he could talk would surely tell you he would rather die hunting then being someones house dog. 

I am not going to tell you I don't have dogs tied out but again I don't see any thing wrong with that..Like most I would rather have all my dogs in nice kennels on concrete slab but just cant at the moment. I have spent most of the morning repairing and upgrading dog houses and whelping kennels. 
Just because someone cand take care of their own dogs medical needs and have a dog on a tie out does not mean they do not care for the dogs. Just like with different qualities of Life between society......poor vs rich  who cares more for their property or family, the one who can provide the most for their children? I think not..don't be so quick to judge....I would go hungry before I would let my dogs..but if it comes to family needs vs dogs then the choice would be family... what is the deal with this crap.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

... I bet this gets locked...


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 30, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> This is GREAT FUN!! Nice
> 
> BTW-Nice looking dogs to TazD......
> 
> ...



Why is it so hard to believe a dog loves to hog hunt? Unlike many other dog hunting sports there is very little formal training for hog hunting. Most people just take their young dogs hunting with the older ones. If they get a shock collar put on them it's to train them to what not to hunt. If my dogs get punished hunting it's for running off game(trashing) staying under my feet or being agressive to other dogs or people. Just like you would a coon dog or rabbit dog. You are simply allowing them to be predators. All dogs are. 

Good dogs are not expendable. Price some top of the line dogs. They aren't cheap. There are people that feel that way in every sport involving dogs though. People that have expendable dogs usually have sorry dogs to go along with the sorry hunter. Even if you have a supply of free pups it still cost 20 a month to feed them the two years it will take them to make good dogs. My dogs wear cut collars year round and vest when it's cool enough or the area is real wet. I have dogs here on the yard that have caught lots of hogs and have no scars.  

So if the beagle gets hit by a rattler chasing a rabbit it's a tragedy. Because the beagle wasn't chasing the snake. The snake was after the rabbit. Should he not have bitten the dog who was after his food. 

If a coon hound catches an unknown disease from a coon and dies is it a tragedy.  I remember this happening alot a couple years ago. 

If a GSP breaks at the flush and jumps up into the path of a shotgun is it also a tragedy. It happens doesn't it. 

It's terrible anytime a person loses an animal. It's a chance you take anytime you leave the yard regardless of what you are hunting. There are some people that could care less about there dogs. Hog hunting probably interest these people more than quail hunting but they are still a minority. Some people have a hard time spending money on vest,cut collars, tracking systems etc. Do the math figure 20 dollars a month on feed. Lose a two year old dog that you raised from a puppy and you lose a 480 dollar investment in dog food. you can get a cut collar from valley creek for 25-30 dollars. A bay vest for 55-65. Having a collar and vest on isn't a gaurantee but neither is a seatbelt. It would be interesting to see an accurate count of hog dogs lost in action for georgia. Probably wouldn't be 1 percent of the dogs put down at animal shelters every year.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 30, 2009)

Some good posts here folks.  Thanks for taking the time and trying to keep it on track.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ... I bet this gets locked...


Not if we don't have to... It's entirely up to the ones participating.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 30, 2009)

*Hog*



buddylee said:


> If you don't hunt with dogs, you couldn't possibly understand.
> I do feel sorry for dogs lost due to their idiot owners putting them in harms way without proper training and gear such as the recent post about a "huge dog killer".Most dogs that are lost are lost due to sorry owners not doing their part in one way or another.



First of all you know nothing about me second of all i know 2 guys that have hunted with you and you probably dont run into any of these kind of problems being that your dogs never leave your feet or whatever your riding third i have had a dog almost drown because he had a cut vest on trying to keep up with hounds going across a river so dont call me out


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 30, 2009)

*hog*



buddylee said:


> If you don't hunt with dogs, you couldn't possibly understand.
> I do feel sorry for dogs lost due to their idiot owners putting them in harms way without proper training and gear such as the recent post about a "huge dog killer".Most dogs that are lost are lost due to sorry owners not doing their part in one way or another.



Oh and i almost forgot about the training i tell you what you send me some good cut vest and i will train your dogs so you can catch um like us


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 30, 2009)

Why don't a few go have a cold burrr and calm down a bit...


----------



## olelulu (Aug 30, 2009)

watch what you guys say on here.  I see some people aint changed a bit since the last time.  I aint gone and still aint forgotten


----------



## Coastie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Mods, go ahead and delete this if I came on too strong.*



Unclebuck99 said:


> I'm going to stir the pot a little.....    Why do people write "sorry about the dogs" when people post they lost a good one to a hog?
> 
> In my eyes the whole situation could of been avoided.  That is the risk you take when you go hoggin with dogs.  When I go to Vegas and if I lose money no one says " Man sorry about the $$$ you lost, thats a shame".  You know why???  Cause it could of been avoided.
> 
> ...



If you can't understand that then the rest of the stuff floating around in your head probably isn't worth listening to either. A dog, for most of us, is more than a mere possession. Yes we know that there is always a chance of losing them to a variety of things including to the hunt but that doesn't make it any less of a loss. Losing a friend, even a four legged friend hurts.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 30, 2009)

olelulu said:


> watch what you guys say on here.  I see some people aint changed a bit since the last time.  I aint gone and still aint forgotten


Game over, Sticker.  Gone again.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Game over, Sticker.  Gone again.



BWAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 30, 2009)

find and catch said:


> first of all you know nothing about me second of all i know 2 guys that have hunted with you and you probably dont run into any of these kind of problems being that your dogs never leave your feet or whatever your riding third i have had a dog almost drown because he had a cut vest on trying to keep up with hounds going across a river so dont call me out



not telling you what to do just giveing you some info if you want to run a vest you can get them with floatation


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 30, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Again here we go stirring the pot..nothing wrong with be able to take care of your own dogs without having to take to the vet for every thing that could happen to the dog. Vaccinations, minor illness, and stitching and stapling cuts. What is wrong with being self-sufficient and taking care of your dogs?
> 
> When I first started out I had a dog get cut badly..buds did a good job stitching him up but still took him to  vet...1400 dollars later I got him back and they did no better job then what we had done...other than about 400 worth of over priced pain medication and fluids...nothing I couldnt do as a combat life saver wsith years of experience..if the Army trust me with a person then whats wrong with doctoring a dog?  He is still on the yard 6 years later and if he could talk would surely tell you he would rather die hunting then being someones house dog.
> 
> ...



Well said cur dog. I have some in kennels and some tied out. I rotate the tied out dogs to kennel and kenneled dogs to tie out. Some people say dogs are psychologicaly damaged by being chained. I don't use short chains mine are either 12' long chains or a 30' cable run. Most of my dogs seem to prefer being tied out than in the kennel. A 12' chain is in humane but a house dog that spends all day in a plastic kennel that it can barely turn around in then let outside on a leash to go "potty" back inside with the family for a couple hours then back in the kennel until morning then let out to pee then back in the kennel until that afternoon.  I'd much rather be a cur tied on a 12 foot chain than a lab confined to a 24x36 inch  box. 

I will also staple my dogs when needed. I give my own shots. Except for rabies and thats because they won't let me. It's not that I'm too cheap to take my dog too the vet just that I'm capable of doing most of what needs to be done. I cut my finger bone deep the other week and didn't go to the doctor. Cheap yes but I also know that they would have put about 6 stitches  in it. I would have gone to work bumped it on something that bent my finger and opened the cut back up. I put some butterflys on it and kept it clean and dry for a few days. Then I put some liquid skin on it for a few more. Healed nice. I wouldn't do anything to my dogs that I wouldn't do to myself, but thats irrelevant because dogs are not people and shouldn't be thought of as people.

Curdogsforhogs is that guy crazy or what. You know if we chain those dogs to the axle on our singlewides they'll be pulling us down the road chasing a schoolbus


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Aug 31, 2009)

*not sure maybe just a little dilusional*

I have at least 20 adult dogs ranging from 1yr to 9yrs old and a litter of Pit/Cats 1 week old with a litter of Cat/BMC on theway and two 11 week old BMC pups and 1 9 week old Cat pup.....way more than one should have but I do take great care of my dogs...but could not afford to take each one to the vet for every sniffle or checkup.....major issues do warrant a visit and i dont hesitate to do so...I just cant figure out wheremthese guys come off saying we dont care for our dogs


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Aug 31, 2009)

hevishot said:


> hey man, whatever works for you.  I think keeping dogs "tied out" is pathetic.  I also think that thinking just because you can "staple one" etc is fine too. I just get a big laugh when you guys think you are just as qualified as a Vet etc...I'll never forget an ol boy bringing a cut up catch dog back to camp with an absess on it...he said "alls I need is a broadhead from a arra and some staples and he will be good as new....lol..dog died from severe infection within a week.


yeah and how many cases have had staph infection in a hospital from qaulified surgeons,,,,so far averaging 100 percent success rate, guess the army trained me good enough


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to comment on this. I hog hunt with dog about twice a month. I don't own the hog dogs. The friend I go with lost a dog about about a month ago. I felt bad for him. We looked for the dog for 10 hours. He had a tracking collar and all. Found the collar but was unable to get it. The dog was ate by a gator. Now as far as the sport of hunt birds. I do have two quail hunting dogs and we don't hunt tamed birds. We do grow the bird an put them out to hunt. There not tamed. You can not go in the 100ft flight pen and pick them up and pet them. Its not are fault that hog and deer are a dime a dozen and breed 3 times a year. They also don't have anthing to kill them other than hunters. I only kill the birds for the dog. Just suck I cannt go to the woods and let my dog hunt and never find a bird due to the fact there is not any. yet everytime we go hog hunt we get 1 or 10


----------

